# Dorado, Sailfish, and Yellowfin Tuna fishing in Puerto Vallarta



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta fishing report June 20 2013, Dorado, Sailfish, Yellowfin tuna, Grouper, and more. The inshore and offshore bite has picked up this last week We even caught a few Yellowfin tuna, and Sailfish inshore on the south side of the bay which does not happen very often. The most consistent bite inshore has been Bonitos and Jack Crevalle. La Corbetena is producing a mixed batch of game fish Big Dorado, Grouper and Sailfish. The big Yellowfin Tuna are still biting 80-110 miles offshore and been biting live goggle eyes and skip jack baits drifting and trolling slow speeds. The Dorado have been biting inshore and offshore.


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good looking hauls of fish. My family and I are discussing a trip to PV and was wondering what the situation is there from a person there in terms of safety and security for tourists. 

From what I have read and understand it is relatively safe and not a problem as long as you don't stray away from the resorts and downtown areas. Can you let me know what your assessment of the security is and if there is anything to avoid?

Also, I have heard PV has completely redone their drinking water system and that it is safe to drink. Is that true or do most tourists still stick to bottled water?

Thanks.


----------



## honestmike (Jul 3, 2013)

awesome


----------

